# Sinamics g120 mit Fehler 1920



## Air-Wastl (5 Oktober 2011)

Hi,

kennt einer von euch den Fehler
1920 an einem Sinamic G120?

Fehlerbeschreibung:
*A01920 (F) PROFIBUS: Unterbrechung zyklische Verbindung V4.4*


*Antriebsobjekte:*
Alle Objekte 
*Gültig ab Version:*
4.30
- 
*Reaktion:*
KEINE

*Quittierung:*
KEINE 
*Ursache:*
Die zyklische Verbindung zum PROFIBUS-Master ist unterbrochen.

*Abhilfe:*
PROFIBUS-Verbindung herstellen und PROFIBUS-Master mit zyklischem Betrieb aktivieren.

Reaktion F:
KEINE (AUS1)

Quittierung F:
SOFORT 

Leider ist der Fehler nicht resetbar. Es sind Insgesamt 5 Umrichter an meinem PB wobei 2 den Fehler haben. Einmal der erste nach der CPU und der dritte nach der CPU.

Hab schon die Geschwindigkeit runter genommen, half aber nicht.

Hat von euch einer eine Idee?

MFG


----------



## doctorVLT (5 Oktober 2011)

*Vielleicht ne Idee die hilft*

Hi, den G120 kenn ich zwar nicht genau aber laut deiner Beschreibung und nachdem ich das HAndbuch geladen hab....dank dem exakten Text zu Alarm 1920 könnt eich mir einiges vorstellen:

a) Welche Profibusstände/Karten haben die jeweiligen Geräte? Gleich oder sind die Geräte versch. alt bzw. andere Firmware usw?
b) Hardware: Sind Kabel richtig montiert, aufgelegt und die Busabschlusswiderstände richtig?
c) Software: (Adressen und Baudrate) Haste versch. Adressen und keine Doppelung? HAben alle gleiche Baudrate und PPO-Typ?
d) Teils muss man nach Adressierung Gerät AUS und WIEDEREINSCHALTEN zur Übernahme.
e) Ist Adressierung Softwaremäßig oder fest über DIP-Schalter?

Meistens sind das die Fehler.

Hoffe es hilft....einfach etwas Brainstorming.....

Gruß


----------



## bike (5 Oktober 2011)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt einer von euch den Fehler
> 1920 an einem Sinamic G120?
> ...



Wenn ich richtig verstehe, dann funktioniert der Bus kurzfristig?
Wenn nicht, dann mit Simatik Manager das Netz überprüfen.
Sind die Steller in einem Schaltschrank aufgebaut? Prüfen minimal bzw maximal Längen prüfen.
Ist die Diagnose im PLC programmiert?
Was sagt der FB125? Welchen fehlercode gibt der zurück?


bike


----------



## Air-Wastl (10 Oktober 2011)

doctorVLT schrieb:


> Hi, den G120 kenn ich zwar nicht genau aber laut deiner Beschreibung und nachdem ich das HAndbuch geladen hab....dank dem exakten Text zu Alarm 1920 könnt eich mir einiges vorstellen:
> 
> a) Welche Profibusstände/Karten haben die jeweiligen Geräte? Gleich oder sind die Geräte versch. alt bzw. andere Firmware usw?
> 
> ...


 


bike schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig verstehe, dann funktioniert der Bus kurzfristig?
> 
> Der Bus steht, nur diese zwei Teilnehmer haben wohl keine Verbindung.
> 
> ...


 
Danke an euch zwei, aber ich hab mir dann zwei neue zu schicken lassen. Dr Schrank war eigentlich nicht Teil meiner IBN aber wurde mir dann aufs Auge gedrückt weil sie ja Montag starten wollen.... Mit den zwei neuen Profibusmodulen und keiner anderen Änderung an Hardware oder Softwareeinstellung klappte es sofort wieder. Ich werde mal meine Ergebnisse posten wenn ich die im Büro mal an einem Schrank testen kann.

MFG und vielen dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

